# Forme verbali che finiscono in "si"



## Cominese

Buongiorno a tutti,

Non riesco a trovare come si chiama la forma verbale impersonale in italiano che finisce in "si", come negli esempi seguenti: cercasi, affittasi, vendesi, ecc... C'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare?


Grazie


----------



## Vekkio

Credo che il termine tecnico sia _enclisi_ (da qui le particelle enclitiche), una costruzione anticamente dovuta a regole metriche (vedi anche _prosodia_) e rimasta nell'uso corrente solo per alcune parole.

Nota che sono solo forme diverse dell'impersonale "si cerca", "si affitta"... meno frequenti, ma comunque validi, sono anche i plurali come ad esempio "vendonsi" ("si vendono", in questo caso c'è anche un troncamento).


----------



## Cominese

Grazie per queste chiare spiegazioni Vekkio. 

Sto costituendo un lessico italiano con le forme verbali enclitiche, e non riuscivo a trovare spiegazioni su queste forme.


----------



## Necsus

Le regole a cui fa riferimento vekkio dovrebbero essere rappresentate per lo più dalla 'legge Tobler-Mussafia', che prevedeva l'obbligo d'enclisi all'inizio di una frase e in qualche altro caso. Comunque oggi, oltre agli annunci economico-pubblicitari di cui sopra, sono ancora abbastanza diffuse frasi cristallizzate in cui è usata, per esempio 'come volevasi dimostrare', o 'e lo stesso dicasi'.

Puoi vedere anche queste due discussioni:
avvicinatasi 
saputasi la cosa


----------



## Cominese

Buongiorno Necsus,

Grazie per queste spiegazioni, e per i riferimenti alle discussioni.

Quand'ero piccolo, e andavo in vacanze in Italia, mi sembravano strani questi annunci pubblicitari. Capivo l'italiano sovrapponendolo al francese, in cui questa forma non esiste (o non si usa).

Avrei un altra domanda: quali sono i verbi per i quali quest'uso enclitico esiste?

Grazie ancora.


----------



## Necsus

Cominese said:


> Avrei un altra domanda: quali sono i verbi per i quali quest'uso enclitico (r)esiste?


Mah, non essendo una forma prevista nel linguaggio moderno, non credo che ne esista un elenco, sono dettati dall'uso. Mi vengono in mente solo quelli già citati degli annunci: _affittasi, affittansi, vendesi, vendonsi, offresi, offronsi, cercasi, cercansi_; e poi appunto _volevasi, dicesi, diconsi, dicasi, trattasi, pregasi_; e altri propri dello stile telegrafico, come _pregoti_...

Vedi anche il Treccani.


----------



## Cominese

Grazie Necsus di aver preso il tempo per rispondermi.

Per la forma "dicasi", in quale constesto si potrebbe usare? Avresti un esempio Necsus?


----------



## Necsus

Prego. 
_Dicasi_: la formula cristallizzata in cui è più usato è _'lo stesso dicasi per...'_, intendendo che 'la stessa cosa si può dire per qualcos'altro'. A volte invece viene anche usato come sinonimo di _leggasi_ (eccone un altro).
E ancora: _regalasi/regalansi_. E uno che ho letto l'altro giorno sulla pubblicità affissa su un autobus: _vincesi_ (e quindi anche _vinconsi_).


----------



## Cominese

Grazie, penso di aver capito adesso. 
Al posto di "dicasi", si protrebbe usare "dicesi", no?


Non vorrei abusare della tua gentillezza, mah avrei un'ultima domanda:
Quale forma ti sembra più corretta per la prima persona del plurale: "avvicinatoci" o "avvicinatici" ?

Esempio d'uso: "Avvicinat[i|o]ci alla casa, vedemmo ..."


----------



## Vekkio

È un normale participio, che concorda con il soggetto:
"Avvicinatici alla casa, vedemmo..."
Non farti ingannare dal fatto che avvicinarsi è riflessivo: se usassi un altro verbo, diresti ad esempio:
"Usciti dalla casa, vedemmo..."


----------



## Cominese

Buongiorno Vekkio, e grazie. Anch'io avrei fatto questa scelta. Sul web ho trovato entrambe forme, ma non ero convinto da "avvicinatoci".


----------



## Necsus

Cominese said:


> Grazie, penso di aver capito adesso.
> Al posto di "dicasi", si protrebbe usare "dicesi", no?


No, non direi. Il congiuntivo aggiunge la sfumatura di possibilità che fa assumere appunto a _dicasi_ il significato di 'si può dire', mentre _dicesi_ è 'si dice'. 

_Avvicinatici_, sì.


----------



## Cominese

Vabbene, vedo la differenza adesso, grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Cominese said:


> Buongiorno Vekkio, e grazie. Anch'io avrei fatto questa scelta. Sul web ho trovato entrambe forme, ma non ero convinto da "avvicinatoci".


 In realtà si può dire anche 'avvicinatoci/avvicinataci', ma se si riferisce a un complemento oggetto diverso: 'avvicinatoci il fiammifero alle mani, vedemmo i segni lasciatici da...' ;-)


----------



## Cominese

Necsus said:


> In realtà si può dire anche 'avvicinatoci/avvicinataci', ma se si riferisce a un complemento oggetto diverso: 'avvicinatoci il fiammifero alle mani, vedemmo i segni lasciatici da...' ;-)



Hmm ... se capisco bene "avvicinatoci" si riferisce al fiammifero? "Lasciatici", si riferisce alle mani, no?


----------



## Necsus

Cominese said:


> Hmm ... se capisco bene "avvicinatoci" si riferisce al fiammifero? "Lasciatici" si riferisce alle mani, no?


 'Avvicinatoci' sì, al fiammifero (oggetto diverso), ma 'lasciatici' si riferisce ai segni, alle mani sarebbe stato lasciatEci, a parte non avere molto senso. ;-)


----------



## Cominese

Tutti questi esempi, e confermazioni sono providenziali, grazie ancora.


----------



## Necsus

Cominese said:


> Tutti questi esempi e conferme sono provvidenziali, grazie ancora.


Figurati.


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

Buonasera a tutti, per favore, come dovrei interpretare questo _instillatemi_:

_A distanza di tempo, riandando alle pagine che avevo scritto sul cimitero di Praga, capisco come quell’esperienza, quella mia ricostruzione così persuasiva della cospirazione ebraica, quella ripugnanza che ai tempi della mia infanzia e dei miei anni giovanili era solo stata (come dire?) ideale, tutta di testa, come le voci di un catechismo* instillatemi* dal nonno, ormai si era fatta carne e sangue e...
_
Così: _che mi sono state instillate dal nonno_ (?) Da _Il Cimitero di Praga
_
Grazie mille.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Gabriel.
Sì, solo che riferendosi anche per quelle al tempo passato degli anni giovanili, userei il trapassato: "che mi erano state instillate".


----------

